# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  TV series. Christian survivalists wanted for new TV series.

## TV Mark

Hi,
my name is Mark. I am a television producer and I'm looking for potential candidates for a network show.
The idea for the show is that in each episode, two devout Christian survivalists take on a Biblical survival challenge to test their faith in the hope of growing closer to God. 

I'm after people who have as much survival experience as the contestants in Naked & Afraid.
You should be a devout Christian who is willing to prove it.

To start with all I'm after is 30 min of your time to chat on the phone or by Skype.

Kind regards,
Mark
Testing Faith.jpg

----------


## TXyakr

When I was in the garden I ate from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil and saw that I was naked and covered myself with fig leafs. But if your TV show at least allows me to wear an aboriginal loincloth then I will be fine with it. I grew up running threw the Amazon jungle with just a thin piece of cotton held on with a bit of string around my waist, i.e. loincloth. My mother may even have some old 35mm B&W photos of me when I was young and cute. Your really don't want me to post any wearing a loincloth now that I am old and hairy it would be disturbing. Freaks out the folks at the State Parks. LOL

So some Christians getting on each other's nerves and feeling all irritated at each other out of their regular routine and out of their comfort zone in a wilderness situation. Tell us more. I have seen some life long devoted Missionaries get into some heated debates with each other over relatively minor issues. A "reality" TV show like that could be interesting. I have never in my life gotten on anyone's nerves so might be perfect for it.... or NOT!!! LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with your talent search Mark.

----------


## Rick

Thanks for posting, Mark. Here's your chance, folks.

----------


## hunter63

Mark.....Good luck on you search.

Can you elaborate on the Quote> "two devout Christian survivalists take on a Biblical survival challenge to test their faith in the hope of growing closer to God." < quote.....Part?

Thanks.

----------


## WalkingTree

This may or may not be the same question that I see someone else already beat me to...but I do want to ask for clarification about something -

What is a "biblical" survival challenge? What would be happening to test someone's faith, versus just test whether or not they can make it through some kind of primitive survival scenario for some period of time? What would the scenario be such that someone would prove that they are a devout Christian?

----------


## Sarge47

I'm a devout Christian...so devout that I don't have to prove it to anybody.  You're description is an oxymoron as a devout christian, a truly devout Christian, only worries about surviving eternity.  The rest could be a way to hasten the end!... :Cowboy:

----------


## LowKey

A survival situation might put you closer to God than you intended.

----------


## hunter63

> This may or may not be the same question that I see someone else already beat me to...but I do want to ask for clarification about something -
> 
> What is a "biblical" survival challenge? What would be happening to test someone's faith, versus just test whether or not they can make it through some kind of primitive survival scenario for some period of time? What would the scenario be such that someone would prove that they are a devout Christian?



FYI
Don't expect an answer or a discussion, these are just open invitations, that rarely get a second post......
When I asked, it was strictly rhetorical.

You need to call or PM to continue correspondence.

----------


## WalkingTree

> FYI
> Don't expect an answer or a discussion, these are just open invitations, that rarely get a second post......
> When I asked, it was strictly rhetorical.
> 
> You need to call or PM to continue correspondence.


Oh, ok. Sorry.




> A survival situation might put you closer to God than you intended.


Heh...yea...definitely...

I quite like Liam Neeson's The Grey though. A lot. Awesome movie.

----------


## TXyakr

Please don't go to far into the weeds on theology and religious beliefs or this thread will get tossed into the anything political section. Understandably religion and spirituality are very personal and most people have unique views and experiences. I have no idea but perhaps a TV show like this could explore some of these but grab people's interest with the so called "survival" fad or sub-culture that happens to have become popular in the last 10+ years. Better than Disco Fever, or Punk Rock IMO but those were fun as well... not really... lol Christian Punk Rock OH so much fun... ha ha ha

I don't like to preach at anyone but it would be a challenge to be put in a stressful situation and not swear or go off at my partner... Act more like Christ or Buda or whomever you think lived an exemplary life. Jonah was not such an pleasant prophet of God when he got stuck under a gourd vine in the wilderness. What would give out first your lack of survival/primitive living skills or your ability to be pleasant and focused like Christ in the wilderness for 40 days?

----------


## DSJohnson

Do you think he will respond to a PM?  How do we get in touch with him?

----------


## TXyakr

> Do you think he will respond to a PM?  How do we get in touch with him?


PM is the only way I know. I could not find any postings on other outdoor forums with seems strange to me. There are many so called "Christian" TV networks and channels that may be interested in such a program and also several "survival" schools and camps that have a "Christian" theme. I am not skeptical about people's individual beliefs those are personal but I am always cautious about people trying to profit off religious people and other scams. Hopefully this is not a scam.

If I have time Monday I will try to set up a Skype with Mark, tell him about my skill level and background and possibly find out more. But my wife would probably freak out if I ever did a reality TV show even one with a small audience. My teenage daughters would be horrified at the embarrassment it would bring them, I already embarrass them far to much. Just tonight we went to a social, my wife instructed me not to talk to the men there about kayaks, we talked about guns and football that is always safe in Texas. If you don't like guns and football get the heck out of TEXAS! God bless you on your journey... lol

----------


## WalkingTree

It just hits me as odd initially. I imagine something like putting people in a tough primitive survival situation, and whoever doesn't declare that the difficulty made them stop believing wins. Like taking them to the brink of starvation, hypothermia, dehydration, and solitude...then they have to formally declare that they still have their faith.




> Please don't go to far into the weeds on theology and religious beliefs...


Definitely. Talking religion is a big ole can of worms already. Conversation on that subject gets way too prickly.

----------


## NightSG

> Hi,The idea for the show is that in each episode, two devout Christian survivalists take on a *Biblical survival challenge* to test their faith in the hope of growing closer to God.


Sit through an entire episode of Man vs. Wild without taking the Lord's name in vain? 




> I'm after people who have as much survival experience as the contestants in Naked & Afraid.


Should be able to just raid a Starbucks, then.




> You should be a devout Christian who is willing to prove it.


Lions' den?  Shoot an atheist?  What?

----------


## Rick

Click on his name and you'll have the option to email him. 

Religious posts will not get tossed to the political section. They will get deleted. Religion is still not allowed for discussion.

The TV producers are encouraged to post on here. There are several that offer monetary compensation or other considerations so it's an opportunity for some to walk the talk. We have at least one member that has gone on to star in his own TV show so there are credible opportunities in their offers.

----------


## crashdive123

I'd like to add....

For the naysayers that don't like or believe in these sort of shows, why not just stroll by the thread and not comment.  The owner of this forum encourages offers like this.  To belittle or make fun of them will only discourage somebody from further investigating it.

This is simply a request.  Kind of like the old adage....if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.  Goodness knows there are plenty of threads where your skepticism is appropriate.

----------


## Grizz123

I'd like to know why they are targeting Christians and not Muslims, Jews, or even atheist. Come to think of it, that old saying that goes something like "you'll never find an atheist in a foxhole" seems to be a better target group for putting people in stressful situations and religious beliefs.

----------


## crashdive123

Targeting?  Good golly Miss Molly - not everything is a conspiracy.

----------


## Grizz123

> Targeting?  Good golly Miss Molly - not everything is a conspiracy.


He specifically asked for Christians, what do you call it if not "targeting"? If he asked an open ended question such as "anyone with religious beliefs", that would be targeting anyone with religious beliefs. Anyone he asks to be in the show is his target subject specifically chosen for their target audience.

You make knives, 

Are you going to spend hours making a butter knife and try to sell it to the bushcraft community? No. 

Are you going to try and sell you bushy knives on a home cooking website? No.

You are targeting a specific group for your specific product and thats not a conspiracy, its doing business

----------


## Rick

Who cares? It's his show he can ask for what he wants. As Crash said, stroll on by. Nothing to see here.

----------


## Grizz123

Wow, all I did was ask a question, like the others in this thread, I didn't mean to get everyones underwear in a bunch. Its the weekend, you guys need to relax, not everything I say is related to some conspiracy. Heck, all the other threads started by someone looking for people to be on TV, get countless questions and prodding from the regular members who find the threads interesting or funny, why not this one?

----------


## TXyakr

If there was a large population of some other religion in the USA like Muslim then a TV show with people of that faith may have a wide audience here. In the Middle-East, Indonesia, Malaysia etc. there are probably such shows. Common Sense.

Many "Christian" NGOs or missionary organizations have had "boot camps" or "survival schools" for their new candidates for many decades. My father went to one in Mexico shortly after WWII. Many of the people there were former GIs but also many women, couples and even kids. These "Christian Survival Schools" have been updated over the decades some are more challenging, others are not, it depends on where the people will be deployed to. The gear is mostly better today, I liked my Dad's old WWII surplus Ka-Bar knives, but some great high carbon ones from ESEE and OKC today are lighter and more suitable for survival. Only an example, what else to you need besides a knife? Depends on where you are going and how much trash you can find, how much fat you have to burn, how many resources there are etc. etc.

Edit: I only mentioned the knife Hunter63 because my father was taught and taught others well enough that a knife was all he needed to live for days in the jungle and once he survived for 4 days without even a knife, or gun or tarp or anything from civilization. Point is there are some great "Christian" survivalists out there but many don't care for the format of the D. Channel's N&A. If you don't like what I ramble on about just walk on by, sit in your comfy chair and ignore it.

----------


## TXyakr

A brief description of WBT's "Jungle Camp" may only be weeks of instruction today but in old days it was for months. How to build a shelter/house, what to eat and not eat, purify water, start/build fires and cook etc. Then you graduate if you do fine after being dropped off in the S-Mexican Chiapas Jungle and don't freakout for 3 days. I think they moved it to S-Florida.

1st build fire not as much for warmth as to discourage wild animals from "inspecting" you during the night. They are always curious. Fire to purify water, then build shelter if you have time. But if you freakout like some of those guys during the first few days on History Channel's Alone you fail and must return to USA's suburbia.

https://books.google.com/books?id=5E...20camp&f=false

This is not as big a thing today mostly it is surviving not getting kidnapped in some parts of the world. But believe me there are plenty of "Christians" out there with a lot of survival experience from all over the world now living in the USA who would never do N&A but might be interested in something a little bit less ridiculous.

----------


## hunter63

You know...these "invite" threads generally gather up 2 or 3 replies...or some snarky comments about survival shows in general...fact is, the invites are welcomed.

Add "Christian" to the mix....23 replies and discussion on the best survival knives......

Does that seem odd to anyone?

----------


## WalkingTree

Just to speak for myself - I apologize. I respect a forum's prerogative, and the prerogative of an invite thread, etc. I was only asking for clarification. It was subsequently stated that clarification within the thread isn't required, and should warrant private message....that's ok with me. But that's all I wanted - some clarification. I don't think that a lot of comments were because this was of a "Christian" orientation...but because it doesn't make sense on a basic level just going by the vague posting that we have - A wilderness survival situation doesn't have any intrinsic Christian ingredient to it except for the person theirself being christian, so I don't know what a "biblical" survival challenge would be; And I can't come up with any ideas of what it would be to be something which tests your faith as opposed to testing if you can survive in a wilderness; And I don't understand the part about being willing to prove that you're devout within this context.

Initially I would've thought that a person would want to give information if they're trying to post an invite thread like this. I would never have conceived of the possibility of an unwillingness to offer clarification or to ask for it in the thread. Seemed natural and appropriate to me, instead of us wanting for it to remain vague and mysterious, and only allowed to private message. That makes it seem catfishy to me.

So again that's only to explain my intentions, that I meant no harm...and not to argue that it should be done one way or the other - that I have no problem with it being done however it is wanted to be done according to their and the forum's prerogative.

----------


## madmax

I'm a nonapologisticic Christian. Period. My God.  My Jesus.

----------


## natertot

My problem with these "invites" is that they are not just vague, but they are vague because the producers/recruiters are naïve about what they are asking because they don't know the material in which they are trying to create. This invite, for example, leads me to believe that the intended purpose of the supposed show is to not only make a mockery of "survival" like other shows have, but to also make a mockery of self proclaimed Christians as well. Why? Chances are the people creating this know nothing about survival or Christianity and want to make money off of them by trying to make them look foolish. I'd also be willing to bet they would make stipulations that are unrealistic to reach these goals, like "Naked and Afraid" where you have no clothes and only one item.

This is just my opinion and why I do not ever plan on responding to an invite. Maybe these people will actually wise up one day and read these forums to see what people like us are really about so they can generate a real show with an actual purpose. I am not holding my breathe though.

----------


## crashdive123

> Targeting?  Good golly Miss Molly - not everything is a conspiracy.





> Wow, all I did was ask a question, like the others in this thread, I didn't mean to get everyones underwear in a bunch. Its the weekend, you guys need to relax, not everything I say is related to some conspiracy. Heck, all the other threads started by someone looking for people to be on TV, get countless questions and prodding from the regular members who find the threads interesting or funny, why not this one?


It wasn't so much the word targeting (my fault for not explaining my dismay better) rather than the rest of your post that was implying something nefarious.

As to 


> some of the other threads started by someone looking for people to be on TV, get countless questions and prodding from the regular members who find the threads interesting or funny, why not this one?


in your second last post - please go back and read my request.  It was not directed at any individual, new member old member or moderator.  It was simply a request.  As I stated - the owner of the forum has encouraged these requests so that the members that are so inclined may have an outlet for their talents.  Your comment coming right after that request seemed to go out of your way to ignore it.

Cool if you want, but it will soon be time to start deleting comments in these threads that are not productive.

----------


## Sarge47

Here's the thing, two of our members have sent applications to appear on an upcoming season of "Alone," and I think that's great.  One of our members is supposed to have his own show and even though I've never seen it, I hope that that's true.  Here are some things to think about if anyone is considering going on one of these shows.

1.)  How much do you get paid?  Here's some skinny on what the participants on Naked & Afraid get:    http://www.quora.com/How-much-do-the...fraid-get-paid    remember, the producers aren't doing this for free, they get paid as well.

2.)  Obviously the producers have creative control but how would declining what they ask you to do affect your status on the show or your paycheck?  You might want to hire a lawyer to read over any contracts that you are shown.  My wife is chatting on other forums with former contestants who have gone on some these shows and were made to look stupid.  Some of the stories are downright scary.

3.)  Carefully consider what you are going to be doing, like how much gear you can take, what's the location and what can you expect.  You get the idea.  While I have nothing against a member getting onto one of these shows I would hate to see them made a fool of.

4.)  finally, if you're going to get on one of these shows, let us know who to root for!  After all, we're just one big family here.... :Cowboy:

----------


## Erratus Animus

I think the OP put just enough information in their post to generate interest to contact him to find out more. Nothing offensive there and none of us knows what he means by the challenges. They may be recreating the exodus for all we know or they may be designed as hardships to humble you and attempt to grow your dependence upon God. Who knows till he says or you have the interview.

----------


## TXyakr

I agree with EA. We should not be quick to judge the OP for not giving up too many details, this TV reality industry is very competitive just like most businesses. Why would he go into great detail about it only to have someone steal his ideas and release a show before he did?

I will try to get in contact with him tomorrow but can think of several reasons why I might be disqualified, for one there is absolutely no way my wife would ever do it, not even for $10 million dollars and no show's budget is close to that. Sounded like he wanted couples.

Also a show I would like to see is a totally un-trained suburban couple living with very primitive people in a tropical or arctic place where they do not speak the language for at least a month. I don't care what the religion is, totally anti-religion is fine. Have them go with just the minimal clothes on their backs and learn to use all aboriginal tools, eat all aboriginal foods and do the daily work. I am fine being naked but think it is ridiculous and a ratings gimmick, anyone who has spent much time in the wilderness understands the importance of covering up certain areas regardless of camera or not.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Mark.....Good luck on you search.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the Quote> "two devout Christian survivalists take on a Biblical survival challenge to test their faith in the hope of growing closer to God." < quote.....Part?
> 
> Thanks.





> FYI
> Don't expect an answer or a discussion, these are just open invitations, that rarely get a second post......
> When I asked, it was strictly rhetorical.
> 
> You need to call or PM to continue correspondence.





> You know...these "invite" threads generally gather up 2 or 3 replies...or some snarky comments about survival shows in general...fact is, the invites are welcomed.
> 
> Add "Christian" to the mix....23 replies and discussion on the best survival knives......
> 
> Does that seem odd to anyone?


Jolly good show. Bravo!

----------


## finallyME

Ah..... I have a lot of thoughts on this one, but should probably let it go.

----------


## TXyakr

Internet ad banners are disturbing. I put the word "muslim" in my comment then in the ad banner at the top of this Wilderness-Survival I see Muslima dot com "Find your Muslim partner" Muslim Matrimonials. Well at least IS-IS or the CIA pretending to be them did not try to recruit me... YET! ha ha ha  If I showed up to do this TV show with a wife in a hijab I MIGHT be disqualified... I have enough issues with my current wife not wanting to eat what I cook, if married one that would not eat catfish or bacon it would really be a problem... lol

Note to self: DO NOT type anything remotely religious on WS...

----------


## hunter63

Well thankfully I was looking at Mini Coopers....LOL...That's what I right now.

----------


## natertot

> Internet ad banners are disturbing. I put the word "muslim" in my comment then in the ad banner at the top of this Wilderness-Survival I see Muslima dot com "Find your Muslim partner" Muslim Matrimonials. Well at least IS-IS or the CIA pretending to be them did not try to recruit me... YET! ha ha ha  If I showed up to do this TV show with a wife in a hijab I MIGHT be disqualified... I have enough issues with my current wife not wanting to eat what I cook, if married one that would not eat catfish or bacon it would really be a problem... lol
> 
> Note to self: DO NOT type anything remotely religious on WS...


That is funny. It reminds me of a few years ago when WSF got hacked and for 2 days the only thing shown here was gay porn. I still blame Rick......

----------


## Rick

Man! You try to enlighten people one time and folks never let you live it down.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> That is funny. It reminds me of a few years ago when WSF got hacked and for 2 days the only thing shown here was gay porn. I still blame Rick......


And today he would be seen as a progressive lmao!

----------


## hunter63

Now the PC answer would be...G. P...not that there is anything wrong with that.........

----------


## WalkingTree

...ok...um...am I in the right place? Maybe I should've picked another username - might not be conjuring up the image that I was going for. Might give the wrong impression.

----------


## Rick

I don't know about the user name but the avatar is cool.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Kind of Hong-ish huh. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## natertot

> Kind of Hong-ish huh.


He's just prepared for a TSA check point!

----------


## Rick

Definitely hong-ish.

----------


## DSJohnson

Well I sent a reply back to Mark.  He had actually replied very quickly to my initial query.  Took me a week almost to figure out what I wanted to say in my response.  I doubt that I will make it past the reading of my response but we will see.  I will keep y'all all updated whichever way it goes.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck DS - hope you are picked.

----------


## natertot

Good Luck DS. I am rooting for ya!

----------


## Rick

You are proof that there are those interested in these reality show posts. You are not the first to respond and hopefully won't be the last. I wish you the best of luck and hope you remember the rest of us when you are famous. Would you care to autograph one of my hongs?

----------


## TXyakr

TV Mark responded to me, I may not qualify but will try to get a lifelong friend from my early childhood to apply with me see if we can do it together and show a good positive attitude while taking on whatever challenge they throw our way. In our case Tropical Rain Forest would be home advantage, but one friend I have in mind grew up in N-Brazil but then spent decades in S-Africa and Somalia and that region, and I have some experience in western USA and Canadian mountains so we would struggle for sure, but might just do OK. NEVER, NEVER underestimate a challenge!!! Good motivation to push daily workout routine into overdrive! ;-)

Just my personal opinion but prayer, spirituality, and good psychology can only get you so far, beyond that good health, skills and being as prepared as possible are very important. The whole package! Mostly I hope to see a TV show that demonstrates THAT!

----------


## hunter63

I add my Good Luck DS in as well....
I would apply, but still waiting for a call back, from the original Survivor Show as token old guy...that get's voted off the island first.

----------


## DSJohnson

Well, I had a SKYPE interview with the TV rep this morning.  It was scheduled for an hour and ran an hour and fifteen.  He said I was not too old and that all in all he thought it went quite well.  I have no idea. 

      We talked about my camping history and experience.  We talked about my faith in and relationship with God.  I should hear back from somebody, one way or the other, in 9 to 12 weeks.  He did say that the format would be something along the lines of them letting me pick a trail/challenge/quest from scripture and them creating a scenario from that.  He mentions the "western United States" twice as a possible location.  

       He did not mention money and I did not ask.  He did not mention a time frame for the actual filming, being on location deal and I did not ask. 

       He asked me to "list" my survival/camping skills.  I think I went kinda long there because I did not really know what he was looking for.  You know the whole "what do I consider to be a camping skill and what is just normal living skills" debate.

Anyway there is the update.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, Congrats.....You gonna be Famous, right?.....Very cool.
Hope you get the gig.

----------


## Rick

Most excellent! My fingers are crossed for you. Break a leg! (theatrically speaking of course)

----------


## natertot

That is great! Congrats!

----------


## NightSG

Still waiting to hear back from him.  Can't let Oklahoma have a chance in this thing.

----------


## WalkingTree

Go Oklahoma!

Ooooohh-klahoma where the wind comes sweeping down the plains...

----------


## Rick

That's only after a dinner of beans and hard boiled eggs. The Oooooohh part is the first whif.

----------


## nell67

Good luck and praying things go in your favor...

----------


## kyratshooter

Look at it this way DS, You are an old coot like me.  

If you have made it through everything that real life has thrown at you, and you still believe in the Lord and maintain your faith, why on earth do these bozos think climbing a mountain, walking a valley or sleeping under a tarp will be a "test" for you?

----------


## Rick

There are two glaring errors in that statement. First, hardly anyone, except me, is as old as you. Second, no one, and I do mean no one, is like you. Broken mold and all that.

----------


## NightSG

> If you have made it through everything that real life has thrown at you, and you still believe in the Lord and maintain your faith, why on earth do these bozos think climbing a mountain, walking a valley or sleeping under a tarp will be a "test" for you?


No cell phone, no email, only one other person to deal with.  Still get paid.  Sounds like a nice vacation to me.

----------


## DSJohnson

> Look at it this way DS, You are an old coot like me.  
> 
> If you have made it through everything that real life has thrown at you, and you still believe in the Lord and maintain your faith, why on earth do these bozos think climbing a mountain, walking a valley or sleeping under a tarp will be a "test" for you?


Ky that is almost exactly what I told them in my written response.  Here is part of it:

[I]*"How would I describe the strength of my faith"?  Interesting way to phrase the question.  I learned a long time ago that God is in control. Period.  As an EMT and firefighter, I often have had to deal with death and life changing injury.  I have held teenagers in my arms as they died. I have helped take bodies out of buildings and vehicles. I have got to help a young mother have her first child and I have done CPR on people whom I have known all my life.  In all that I have come to believe and trust that God's ways are better than any plan or idea I have or can think of.
I am an Elder in my small church, which I have attended and been a member of since 1980.  I facilitate the Wednesday Adult bible study and teach the Adult Sunday School class.  I believe that Jesus Christ is my risen Savior and that I shall spend eternity with him. I believe He is alive and sitting at the right hand of God. I have gotten to "conduct" weddings, and "do" funerals.  I have helped with communion and baptism.   I am a member of Christian Life IPHC in Pauls Valley, Ok.  My Pastor's name is @#$%^ $%^&*(. His phone number is ### ### #$%^. Ask him.  Oh, yes, I almost forgot, I was born into a very devout Roman Catholic family and attended catechism from the age of 3. I had my first confession, first communion, and confirmation.  I was an altar boy for 7 years.
Somewhere about the age of 17 I discovered girls, guns and cars and no longer felt the need for God in my life.  Also as I am sure you know it is kind'a cool and liberating to just decide that God does not really exist.  

I can send you my resume if you want.  I doubt that I am what you are looking for.  My faith is rock solid and I love camping but I cannot imagine a scenario you can create that is going to intentionally be able to challenge my faith.  I may not be able to cross a mountain range or find drinking water or build a fire in the time that "wins" but that has nothing to do with my faith in my Savior."*

I am thinking that God will either open this door or shut it.  either way it has been kind of interesting so far.

----------


## TXyakr

I would not be overly concerned about age as long as you are healthy and have a good attitude and are spiritually grounded. Moses was about 40 years old when he climbed up Mount Sinai (7,497 feet at peak today) to get instructions. Then he led a large group of complainers for another 40 years in that Sinai wilderness. So being somewhere between 40 and 80 and hiking through rugged terrain in the western USA without a few thousand people gripping at you should be somewhat easier than what Moses went through (less than 40 years, perhaps 1-2 months?). Also Moses was not one satellite phone call away from a medical helicopter, he just had a shepherd's staff and his faith in God.

I'm good with that challenge, just not for 40 years or with thousands or people gripping about me about bitter water and how bland the food that falls from heaven is, and how they miss the herbs they had when living under slavery in Egypt (horrible boss).

Or live like John the B and eat bugs or Jonah and live under a vine, Elijah in a cave. Many folks lived in the wilderness under difficult circumstances in the Judeo-Christian Bible.

----------


## hunter63

Might be best to not use Biblical references as to age and living conditions......
Although I might agree that.......
 <Quote
What was Moses' secret ? Well, he got plenty of exercise and he ate a lot of leafy greens which, as we all know, are high in something or other. Yup. The Moses Guide to Living a Long Damn Time, available at a book store near you. 
<Quote.
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...1121508AANiMiX

----------


## TXyakr

Well Hunter63 there is no logical explanation for why people misinterpret Judeo-Christian Scriptures or many others, dozens of other very old writings for which there are many very good translations today. Perhaps this is why some folks get such low SAT scores and are not accepted into a single university or even community college... low reading comprehension? If you sit on your posterior most of your life, eat unhealthy food, and have a negative attitude it is unlikely that you will live 120 years today as well. Only about 2 other men are recorded to have lived that long at the time of Moses, but I imagine many more women did.

Even that Blond realestate developer from NYC states that this book is the best he has ever read far better than the "Art of the Deal" which is second best and probably far better and more reliable than any pulp you could find on Yahoo books which everyone knows is trash media.

Tongue in check joking a bit

----------


## TXyakr

I was wrong, realized it after I posted that comment above, but had to get some work done and take my daughter to do some shopping...

So Moses was 40 when he left Egypt to live in the Sinai Wilderness for another 40 years, learn desert survival there and marry into a wilderness family. Then he was 80-120 years old when he led the Hebrew people all around the Sinai and to what we now call Palestine or Israel. My father would be 100 years old Sept 1st, 2015 but he had many strains of malaria and other topical illness so died just before he turned 88, very young for our family. If he was still alive he would be a better age for a "Moses Challenge" but being very young at only 50 I am willing to do it, even if I'm only a back up in case someone of an older more appropriate age cannot at the last minute. I went to very conservative Christian Schools and Christian undergraduate University. But my faith is very personal I will not preach on this forum, it is a violation of the rules. I will note that TV Mark asked me repeated if I had ever experience a Miracle. I probably did not give the answer he wanted. There have been many small events in my life that some people may consider miracles but I don't choose to use that word lightly, or casually. Then my wife who keeps up with celebrities told me who the power couple was that executive produces some of these Reality TV and "Survival" shows is and I understood better why that may have been such an important question for them. I should not have been just a knuckle head, everyone is entitled to their own beliefs. I just like to be totally honest and straight forward.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While shopping for dance team stuff for my daughter at Hobby Lobby yesterday I spotted this sign so I took off my sandals and walked around barefoot holding it. No one bothered me except my embarrassed daughter. As I recall when Moses was on Mount Sinai he was told to take off his sandals...

----------

